# Urgent re breakdown cover Iceland (Problem now sorted)



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have booked to go to Iceland in our VW camper and thought we were covered by VW Motor Assistance because it says "Assistance and Recovery throughout Europe". We phoned to check on something and have been told that 'throughout Europe' does not cover Iceland. In fact the first person we spoke to didn't have a clue where Iceland was.
We can take up the misleading advertising but that doesn't help us now, and as we have to pay the final payment tomorrow at the latest then it is really urgent.
Does anyone know a company that will cover us for breakdown insurance in Iceland? We wouldn't need any repatriation as the return ferry is in the booking.
Any ideas much appreciated,
Lala


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It may be me but how long has Iceland been in Europe.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Iceland do not intend to join the European bloc until 2012


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For AA insurance....

Countries you are covered for

Your cover extends to member countries of the European Union: 

Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain and Sweden.

You are also covered for the following non-EU countries:

Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, Croatia and Liechtenstein.
You do NOT need a Green Card for Iceland according to Google
Alan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

By googling I have found that Asda include Iceland in their Breakdown Cover for cars... Maybe your VW is small enough to be covered by a car type breakdown policy rather than a specialist motorhome one.

http://www.asdafinance.com/insurance/breakdown-cover/european-cover/

the AA do it for Iceland too but only for business customers ...so do a do a bit of googling there must be more out there.

Who are you insured with? maybe they will extend the cover to include breakdown, roadside repair etc.

Mike

P.S. another thought
Iceland is a very "motor oriented" country ... so why not just risk it ...and call out an Icelandic breakdown service if you need help.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: URGENT re breakdown cover Iceland*



lalala said:


> Does anyone know a company that will cover us for breakdown insurance in Iceland?












Couldn't you shop in Tesco instead? :wink:


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Many thanks to all, especially Rosalan and Spykal for your suggestions and Richard for your humour ... it's good something made me laugh as i was panicking after committing to pay a small fortune for ferry fares!
We had to book as a campervan so the car angle didn't work. However the AA said that although they wouldn't cover it directly saga does a policy with the AA that does cover it and will cover any ash problems as long as we don't actually blow the engine up by driving after we have a problem. 
Interestingly the RAC don't seem to know themselves what they offer. VW, who give us three years Europe cover as part of the purchase deal, have been really good. They phoned the RAC and were told it could be covered for an extra premium. VW asked me to take out this extra cover then phone them back. The girl I spoke to said we were already covered for Iceland! Then after I asked her to check again she said we weren't and the RAC didn't do Iceland. Our insurance policy however (with MHF) uses the RAC for breakdown and instructs that if necessary pay on the spot and it is then reclaimable through the RAC. I phoned the RAC and asked about this but they said they couldn't comment as they didn't know but that it wouldn't apply to VW breakdown cover anyway. So we chose AA through Saga as it was more straightforward and now have our Iceland cover. 
By the way if a country is in Europe then it is in Europe, it doesn't have to join and can't leave. It's just its geographical location. A country would of course have to join the EU but that's not the same as being European.
Anyway problem solved and many thanks.
LAla


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we took out Saga breakdown its extended to iceland this year and some of the previously excluded former Yugoslavia .
and no heigh width weight restrictions ( though reads ambiguously in documents)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

yes that's interesting Mees, just checked the policy and it covers Bosnia-Herzegovina and Macedonia. Now all we need is an insurance policy that covers these as well. So come on MHF insurance, what about it?
lala


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lalala said:


> By the way if a country is in Europe then it is in Europe, it doesn't have to join and can't leave. It's just its geographical location. A country would of course have to join the EU but that's not the same as being European.


Ahhh well you could have a problem in Iceland depending on where you are when you breakdown. 
The western side of Iceland is on the North American tectonic plate and so part of North America, but the eastern side is on the European/Scandinavian tectonic plate and so part of Europe.

It might be best to check what happens if you cross the boundary between the plates :?


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Don't mention it, no problem


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lalala

Glad you are sorted.

I will change the title of your thread now. No date included, no longer URGENT and tomorrow never comes!!

Dave


----------

